# Clarkii clowns breeding. Free Clarkiis if you can help me save them.



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

Well I finally figured out what the spongy little nodules all over a rock near my anemone are. Some days they were orange, but mostly grey or silvery and then they disappeared only to appear again a few days later. Yesterday I actually watched the clown lay the eggs 

Guess I don't have to post a picture asking what the heck those things are anymore. This explains why the shy little clown nipped my hand which never happened before. It also explains why the clowns go after the sixline wrasse everytime they see it.

I expect everytime the eggs hatch the babies don't make it past a few hours. This must have happened at least 3 times by now and I never noticed any fry. Does anyone have any experience with this? If it is not too hard, I'd like to try saving the little buggers. I figure it is unlikely but I thought I'd ask.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

check out these videos on youtube about raising clowns from eggs past metamorphasis. It's a bit of work but if you keep up on it I think it could be fun


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

Well it's a fair bit of work as expected. I was hoping to be able to do it all in the same tank with maybe a breeder net. Not too sure about growing rotifers and brine shrimp as live food. Seems difficult but haven't tried yet. Maybe in the future. I'll keep an eye out for the hatching and see what happens.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Well good luck either way. You could always loan them out to someone to breed them if you were that interested in it....or they could just be food for the tank


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

I tried raising the fry several times, and granted its harder for me because I work so much and don't have the time to constantly attend to the babies but it is hard and time consuming as well. I was able to make probably 10 or so survive for a week and then they would all die. Now the fry just feed the fish until I can have a better set up and then I will probably try again.

Congrats though, obviously your doing something right to get them to spawn.


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

Well it sounds nice to hear I'm doing something right regarding the clowns breeding. 
Chris, thanks for the chaeto you gave me a few months back. I had in the tank up until a few of weeks ago but the nitrate level never really changed so I took it out. I've pretty much given up on getting it down because the anemone is doing great and the tank looks fine.

I was doing some research on breeding the clowns and the reason yours may died sounds like the metamorphosis stage was too hard on them. You may have come across this info but here's a simple read.
http://www.breedclownfish.com/clownfish-metamorphosis/


----------

